# Making my own air ride remote control



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

I came across a thread in a forum awhile back where someone had posted a small write up on making a cheap remote control system, I've searched and searched but can't find it anymore so I'm hoping one of you guys knows it or maybe even just help me wire this up.

He was using one of these universal RF remotes that can be found on eBay or Amazon:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4CH-4-CH-RF...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item35a4be4d4e

I'm wanting to wire it into my system, VU-4 manifold and an AVS switchbox setup, having two of the buttons being all up and all down and the other two for front up and down. 

I'd really appreciate any and all help or info on getting this working, thanks!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Which AVS switchbox do you have? Wiring it up is quite easy since it has the relays built in. I would suggest having *A-C buttons, do front up & down*, and *B-D buttons , do rear up & down* for easier wiring. 

I remember a few years back when I had an AVS switchbox and 8 individual valves setup I did a similar setup but it didn't have built in relays. Had to get relays and wire them up.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

It's similar to this but with only 7 switches:

http://www.avsontheweb.com/product.php?productid=435&cat=115&page=1

It's tucked away in my trunk so it's hard to get in there to get a specific model number off it but I can if its necessary.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Here's how I would wire up that setup.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxmIxd1QEFiqLXZxdWVQWnM5WTg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome thanks man! What is the purpose of the diodes?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Diodes will prevent triggering 2 valves when you hit the front left (up) switch for example, keeping it isolated.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Ahhhh, so it only lets the signal flow in one direction? I'm gonna try and order all the parts this week and get it done by next week so I really appreciate your help. If you don't mind I have another wiring question for you since you seem to really know your stuff. 

I want to buy a dual needle digital pressure gauge and wire it up to a switch so that I can toggle between front bag pressure readouts and rear, maybe even tank pressure if possible. This way I can have go with an analog style gauge since I really like the look, but I'll save some space by only having to mount one. This is the gauge I want to use: http://www.glowshiftdirect.com/black-7-color-dual-needle-air-suspension-gauge.aspx 

I'm not even sure if this can be done or not lol, thanks again man!!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

It can be done switching from front and rear but u need to get 2 more pressure sensors.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea I'll get another two or three if it can be made so I can switch over and see the tank pressure too.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome idea, good luck! Keep us updated


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Are these the diodes I'll need?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260760301564?redirect=mobile


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah but don't get that many. 10 or 20 should suffice.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Any suggestions on where to pick them up? It seems most places online only want to sell them in bulk.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I've seen a few sellers listing 10
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Pieces-1...847?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c36e356cf

Here's the diagram for the gauge switching
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxmIxd1QEFiqNE1yTVY4dGpXUGc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Woot! Got everything in the mail today, the remote seems pretty sturdy which is good because I was expecting some cheap plastic piece haha. Rgarjr if you're still around do you know if it would be possible for me to make the remote only work if the car ignition is off? I don't know what other remotes might be able to interface with this board so having the system switch off when I'm driving could potentially keep the car from airing out on the highway lol. And again I want to thank you for all the help, I'm gonna try and have this all wired up and installed this week :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

definitely interested in this man. please keep this updated with pics if possible


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

So I got all my wiring ready to go today and when I went to test it out I found that the only way I can get the valves to trigger is if the diodes are running the opposite way from the diagram posted above, anyone have any idea whats going on here?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Might have gotten the diode direction transposed. Does it work well like that?


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea it's looking like the diodes are just the wrong direction in the diagram, I'll hopefully have everything hooked up and tested by tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

idk why but i can't see the diagram when i click on it 

edit: figured it out. I'm a google docs noob


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

A easy way to describe a diode and why it operates like that is think of a check valve. It allows flow in one direction and no flow in the other. The fact that it didn't work in the other orientation is a good thing cause that means the diodes are functioning as they are supposed to and not shorted across.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea I took a multimeter to them just to make sure they're fine, I just had them wired in backwards. I got everything hooked up tonight and besides the fact that all the wiring looks like a rats nest everything works great! Sooner or later I'll get back in there and clean it all up, maybe when I order a second compressor. I'll try and get a quick video of it up tomorrow :thumbup:

Also is there any chance this remote will have an effect on my battery since it's always on? My wired controller is the same way but it doesnt have to constantly search for an incoming signal like the new one or is that not how it works?


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Here it is in action


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

you are just using this controller right? i think i am gunna do this, looks so sweet


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea something very similar except mine has a separate module for the circuits instead of it being built into the switchbox like that one. You would just have to splice into the harness before your manifold. I'm also going to be running a relay to switch off the rf receiver when the car is turned on to prevent any potential interference problems while driving, don't want someone's garage door opener airing me out in the middle of the road haha.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice dude and smart with the relay. I think im gunna buy the remote tonight. When you say splice before the manifold what do you mean? As the way im thinking in my head it doesnt seem like theres multiple ways to do it.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Just like in the diagram rgarjr made, I was able to just add them to the terminals on my switchbox module but since your remote has that built in you'll just have to do it before it gets to your manifold. And don't forget the diodes in that diagram are backwards. I'll try and get up a full wiring diagram soon, I might even buy a second one to wire up a little better outside of the car and then just swap it when its done lol


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Very cool! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Just like in the diagram rgarjr made, I was able to just add them to the terminals on my switchbox module but since your remote has that built in you'll just have to do it before it gets to your manifold. And don't forget the diodes in that diagram are backwards. I'll try and get up a full wiring diagram soon, I might even buy a second one to wire up a little better outside of the car and then just swap it when its done lol


cool thats what i was thinking in my head but wanted to clarify


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey jake, i got mine put in today and working. Have you put your relay in yet? I didnt get a chance to so the remote is always live for the time being. 

Have you experienced any radio interference? I dont want any surprises on the freeway haha


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

u dudes definitely need to run a relay to switch off the receiver just in case. 




Twilliams83 said:


> Hey jake, i got mine put in today and working. Have you put your relay in yet? I didnt get a chance to so the remote is always live for the time being.
> 
> Have you experienced any radio interference? I dont want any surprises on the freeway haha


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> u dudes definitely need to run a relay to switch off the receiver just in case.


I am. Was gunna do it today but my back was shot from working in the trunk. Was just a little worried to drive but it seems ok. Probably put it in tommorow


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome :thumbup: and no I havent had any issues yet. I actually bought the relay I needed from Autozone but once I found out I could get them online MUCH cheaper I took it back and just never ordered a new one yet lol. You take a video of it in action yet?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Awesome :thumbup: and no I havent had any issues yet. I actually bought the relay I needed from Autozone but once I found out I could get them online MUCH cheaper I took it back and just never ordered a new one yet lol. You take a video of it in action yet?


Ya i have a 5 pin relay i picked up from a local audio shop. I followed the diagram from this thread but not to crazy about the layout on the controller how it is. Im going to switch it so that one button airs all corners out. Ill post video in a second.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

here is the updated diagram, i drew it with relay and a typo fix, also changed the direction of the diodes to the correct way. I also added the relay needed to have the device off when the car ignition is on. :thumbup:

Edit: Added to my flickr so sizing is better and more legible


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice! I have A and C set up to raise front and rear and B and D are down, I did that way because I can get my thumb over both the buttons and go all up or down at the same time.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im thinking of switching it so a and c are front and rear up and having b be all down. And just have D as a dead button. Maybe hook it to a train horn later on


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Or if your exhaust dumps outside you can set it up to purge one of the valves so you can mess with people walking by lol


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Or if your exhaust dumps outside you can set it up to purge one of the valves so you can mess with people walking by lol


hmm you mean like adding another valve just too dump? a little lost on what you mean?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

you guys have really soft and gentle dump (drop).


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> hmm you mean like adding another valve just too dump? a little lost on what you mean?


Wire it up to one of the bags for both up and down, that way the air just passes through the bag and straight out.



rgarjr said:


> you guys have really soft and gentle dump (drop).


1/4" airlines on mine and I love it, I'm not a fan of the car just dropping straight to the ground as soon as you hit the button lol


----------

